

What do you think of a community-based radiation level mapping app? - kelu124
http://irad.paglabs.com/en/

======
kelu124
Any comments on the features are welcomed of course -- still unsure of what to
add, what to adapt, ...

~~~
caasih
endless redirect loop D:

